# 2015 3500HD tows great!



## printman (May 31, 2008)

I have a 2006 Dodge Megacab 4x4 with Cummins 5.9 and with my airbags I thought it was the best tow rig I have ever had. After 200,000 miles of good service I went with a 2015 Chevy 4x4 3500. Now I feel the Chevy quiet duramax and Allison transmission is hard to beat. I know there will be Ford guys and Dodge guys but I sure am happy with how it towed. By the way I kept the Dodge just in case. I weighed today at CAT scale and the gross was just under 20K lbs.


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

Nice rig the dodge is starting to look like a Chevy.


----------



## oOslikOo (Jul 13, 2010)

They pull really well! ive had my 13' 3/4 ton on similar loads and she doesnt blink. glad you like your truck! :cheers:


----------



## Frontier2104 (Jul 16, 2012)

Nice truck! The duramax/allison combination imo is the best power train currently in pickup trucks
Also, like your tractor.


----------



## cgmorgan06 (Aug 30, 2008)

I had my '15 hooked up to my boat for the first time this weekend. Pulled it great. Very pleased with the duramax. I also came from an 06 cummins. I love how quiet the new trucks are.


----------



## txwader247 (Sep 2, 2005)

All brand owners have to rip on each other, it is just more fun that way. With that being said that is an awesome looking truck. I am not a big fan of the new body style on the half ton Chevy's but the HD's look incredible.


----------



## Durtjunkee (Mar 23, 2007)

I dont even see a Chevy...all I see is Allison transmission.


----------



## S-3 ranch (May 26, 2004)

*with that load*



printman said:


> I have a 2006 Dodge Megacab 4x4 with Cummins 5.9 and with my airbags I thought it was the best tow rig I have ever had. After 200,000 miles of good service I went with a 2015 Chevy 4x4 3500. Now I feel the Chevy quiet duramax and Allison transmission is hard to beat. I know there will be Ford guys and Dodge guys but I sure am happy with how it towed. By the way I kept the Dodge just in case. I weighed today at CAT scale and the gross was just under 20K lbs.


with that semi heavy load it should pull the socks off , we run all brands of heavy truck s from ford 6.4's and 6.7's , dodges , to chevy 3500 , i really like the new chevy ride/ pulling , they are rated to 28k so you are a ok :shamrock:
and all cost about the same in the 50k range so just love what you got and go with it, the new stuff comes with engin breaks " a major help "


----------



## CKing (Oct 25, 2013)

*Trying to decide*



cgmorgan06 said:


> I had my '15 hooked up to my boat for the first time this weekend. Pulled it great. Very pleased with the duramax. I also came from an 06 cummins. I love how quiet the new trucks are.


I will be purchasing a new diesel truck soon and I am trying to decide between Ford, Dodge and GM. Although I am not buying it for the fuel mileage can you tell me what mileage you are getting?

Thks,
CKing


----------



## printman (May 31, 2008)

I got 16.5 mpg not towing with mixed driving on the 2015 Chevy duramax/allison. Not sure what towing will get. I don't trust the computer so I do hand calculation.


----------



## oOslikOo (Jul 13, 2010)

printman said:


> I got 16.5 mpg not towing with mixed driving on the 2015 Chevy duramax/allison. Not sure what towing will get. I don't trust the computer so I do hand calculation.


I've seen as high as 19.9 in my 3/4 ton 13'. My computer seems to be close to hand Calcs. That's stayin off the heavy foot and alot of highway. Mixed I average 16.8 to 17.3.


----------



## CKing (Oct 25, 2013)

*Thks*

Thks everyone! Any ideas on which brand is easier to maintain--change fuel and oil filters?


----------



## cgmorgan06 (Aug 30, 2008)

I have only run 1 full tank of diesel through mine. I was running 75-80 on the highway. Computer read 18.1, but when I hand calculated it was 16.3. I think driving closer to 70 i will see 17 maybe a little more out of it. When I pulled my boat a little bit the other day, computer read 9.0. But I didn't pull it far enough to be able to fill up again and hand calculate that. Hopefully it will get a little better as I get some more miles on it and get it broke in.


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

What gear ratio are yall running?


----------



## CKing (Oct 25, 2013)

Any word as to which truck is easier to maintain (fuel and oil filter changes)?


----------



## printman (May 31, 2008)

I have not had a chance to do the new Duramax but my last truck cummins 5.9 was super easy to change oil and fuel filter. I did it every 5k for 200k miles and it still runs great! I will keep you posted on new 2015. I should be changing soon.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Nice Rig, Congrats!


----------

